# Belstaff in Dubai?



## Death_Master (19. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage ^^
Unzwar wollte ich mir eine Gangster von Belstaff kaufen, fliege jetzt aber schon morgen früh nach Dubai. Ich wüsste gern, falls jemand da Ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
ob ich sie auch dort erstehen kann. Ein Ort würde mir sehr helfen, aber auch schon, wenn ihr wisst, ob es die überhaupt gibt. Ist ja nicht soooo das Wetter dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke euch vielmals!

Death


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage ^^
> Unzwar wollte ich mir eine Gangster von Belstaff kaufen, fliege jetzt aber schon morgen früh nach Dubai. Ich wüsste gern, falls jemand da Ahnung hat
> ...



Laut Google bekommste auf jedenfall für rund 600 Euro im Internet eine. Ob das allerdings das ist, was du willst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Death_Master (19. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Laut Google bekommste auf jedenfall für rund 600 Euro im Internet eine. Ob das allerdings das ist, was du willst, weiß ich nicht.



Ich wollt sie mir schon persönlich kaufen, mit Anprobiern undso :/
Aber danke für deine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

die offizielle seite sagt das es keinen belstaff-shop in dubai gibt, also könntest du es da auch nur bestellen,oder du versuchst dein glück in den nobelbeautiquen . falls du sie in dubai bekommen solltest darfst du dann beim deutschen zoll aber nochmal kräftig zuzahlen, denn soweit ich das gesehen hab, dürftest du die jacken nirgendwo unter 150€ finden(150€ zollfreie menge).


----------



## Death_Master (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> die offizielle seite sagt das es keinen belstaff-shop in dubai gibt, also könntest du es da auch nur bestellen,oder du versuchst dein glück in den nobelbeautiquen . falls du sie in dubai bekommen solltest darfst du dann beim deutschen zoll aber nochmal kräftig zuzahlen, denn soweit ich das gesehen hab, dürftest du die jacken nirgendwo unter 150€ finden(150€ zollfreie menge).



Zieh ich das Ding halt an, dann machen die keine Probleme... oder?


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

oje verlass dich da nicht drauf... die können da recht giftig sein wenn das zeug neu ausgucken... was zumindest in den usa so...


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Zieh ich das Ding halt an, dann machen die keine Probleme... oder?


sofern sie dich nicht raus fischen nicht, aber falls doch wird es sogar als steuerhinterziehung betrachtet udn du zahlst den zollanteil und noch eine strafgebühr (prozentualer anteil an dem warenwert). wenn du sagst, das die jakce alt ist oder du sie in dt. gekauft hast, musst du das mit einem beleg nachweisen. risiko besteht also. allerdings glaub ich nicht das du die jacke in dubai billiger bekommst, von daher hol sie dir besser hier.


----------



## Death_Master (19. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke für eure Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher hatte ich dann wohl immer Glück, wusste dem Zoll noch nie irgendwas vorlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich schau mal, wenn jemand noch nen Laden wüsste, trozdem her damit ;D;D

Danke

Death

Edit: Hm, sagt mal, falls ich denn kontroliert werde, muss ich da für alles, was neu aussieht irgendeinen Beleg vorlegen? Ich nehm auch ne ganze Reihe neuer Kleidungsstücke von hier mit :/


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

wenn du pech hast kann das durchaus passieren. wenn du mit kreditkarte bezahlt hast, dann kannst du aber jederzeit nachweisen das du es vor kurzem gekauft hast.


----------



## Uktawa (20. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema Zoll:

Kleidung jeder Art die neu ist bzw neuwertig (also ungetragen) kann mitlerweile bis zu 2 Jahre (Handys, Laptops usw b sogar 10 Jahre) nach versteuert werden. Sprich, wenn du im Urlaub eine Jacke kaufst die mehr als 150 Euro wert ist musst du es als Steuerpflichtig anmelden. Da muss man auch aufpassen welchen Ausgang man dann beim Deutschen Flughafen wählt. 
Wird man "erwischt" und hat Klamotten dabei die über dem Freibetrag liegen (150 Euro) muss man Steuer nach zahlen und muss mit ner Anzeige rechnen. Je nachdem um wieviel Geld es geht.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle klamotte nicht ausserhalb der EU kaufen. Denn die haben beim Zoll mitlerweile nen Auge drauf. Und Ausreden aller "ist schon alt, hab ich schon lange...usw" kennen die genug. Der Zoll lässt sich nicht verarschen, glaubs mir^^.
Also kaufs lieber in der EU, oder schicks aus Dubai mit der Post. Aber auch hier ist die Gefahr "erwischt" zu werden gegeben. Schon allen weil alles was nach Deutschland rein kommt nach Drogen untersucht wird. Besonders aus nicht EU Ländern.


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

ich weis zwar nicht was eine ganster von bellstaff ist...aber ich weis das man ALLES in dubai bekommt,allerdings wenn du einen schießplatz suchst musst du weiter raus in die wüste fahren richtung abu dhabi


----------



## Death_Master (13. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> ich weis zwar nicht was eine ganster von bellstaff ist...aber ich weis das man ALLES in dubai bekommt,allerdings wenn du einen schießplatz suchst musst du weiter raus in die wüste fahren richtung abu dhabi



Alles, nur keine Belstaff ;P
Hab mir jetzt hier in Deutschland eine geholt... mit dem Zoll wäre ich wohl günstiger weggekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juni 2009)

Ist der Zollfreibetrag nicht auf 430 Euro erhöht worden (glaub schon seit Dezember 2008)?


----------

